# Site General > Off-topic Cafe >  Any one else here a mutant? Heterochromia.

## Quantum Constrictors

Heterochromia basically means you have 2 different colours in your one eye, both eyes or both eyes are different colour.

To break it down there are 3 different types of Heterochromia.

Complete - One eye is different from the other. Ex, One blue eye one brown eye.

Sectoral - Is when there are 2 different colours on the same iris. Like a splash or section.

Central - Is when there is a ring of colour around the pupil.

I myself have a Central Heterochromia. 

Not the best picture but you can clearly make out my green-ish iris with a red brown ring around my pupil.



Its a really cool type of mutation. Its relatively rare. Something like 10 out of 1000 people will have it. 

Just thought I would see if I have any other mutant brothers and sisters out there  :Razz: 

Also here are 2 links with some info on Heterochromia :

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heterochromia_iridum
http://www.environmentalgraffiti.com...people?image=0

----------


## Mike41793

I think i might have it... The center is gold/brown and the outside is green. People just call that Hazel though lol

----------


## Quantum Constrictors

Lets see, Mike!

----------


## Mike41793

I sent pics of my eye to nikki and nicole when we were talking about it once. I have no clue how to find them but one of them may be able to lol. If not ill try getting pics again but its hard

----------


## DooLittle

Yup.  Tiny sliver of brown in one eye.  My uncle had one brown, one blue.

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Quantum Constrictors

> Yup.  Tiny sliver of brown in one eye.  My uncle had one brown, one blue.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2


Neat! Get a macro shot of yours with your new fancy camera!!!

----------


## melodyb1985

in one of my eyes i have a brownish red spot that gets lighter and darker..growing up i had blue eyes like my kids until i reached my teen years and they started to change to a greenish color and the brown / red spot appeared...





its really light brown in this picture but if i can find another picture it appears really dark and more red

----------


## melodyb1985

anther a little darker but blurry



is this consider a mutation like you are talkin about

----------


## MisterKyte

My eyes are plain but there was a foreign exchange student in my 10th grade English who had one brown, one green eye. It looked really wild.

----------


## SquamishSerpents

Do I have it? My eyes change color a lot. Some days they will look very green, some very blue. But they will always have the orange in the middle, but it kind of recedes sometimes too it seems. 



Cropped:

----------

_CatandDiallo_ (02-18-2014),_Coleslaw007_ (04-15-2013),_SnowShredder_ (02-18-2014)

----------


## DooLittle

> Neat! Get a macro shot of yours with your new fancy camera!!!


Ok, I tried.  Camera is apparently dead from yesterday.  Battery charging, will try to remember a photo.

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Quantum Constrictors

> Do I have it? My eyes change color a lot. Some days they will look very green, some very blue. But they will always have the orange in the middle, but it kind of recedes sometimes too it seems.


Your iris is beautiful! *swoon*

----------


## bad-one

I'll have to get a pic of mine. Mine are brown in the center with a ring of green around both  :Smile:

----------


## Quantum Constrictors

> in one of my eyes i have a brownish red spot that gets lighter and darker..growing up i had blue eyes like my kids until i reached my teen years and they started to change to a greenish color and the brown / red spot appeared...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its really light brown in this picture but if i can find another picture it appears really dark and more red


From what I see in this pic I would say you have it! It looks like you have the Sectoral form. Welcome to the mutant club LOL

----------


## SquamishSerpents

> Your iris is beautiful! *swoon*


Oh why thank you, I grew it myself LOL

----------

_arialmt_ (04-18-2013),bkielt (04-02-2013)

----------


## Quantum Constrictors

> Oh why thank you, I grew it myself LOL


You did a great job! hahha.

Here is another shot of mine but using my cell camera. (My sister has my DSLR in Florida right now)

----------


## Kona's Daddy

Mine are normal, but both parents have it. Guess I am het for it...  :Smile:

----------


## ironpython

> Do I have it? My eyes change color a lot. Some days they will look very green, some very blue. But they will always have the orange in the middle, but it kind of recedes sometimes too it seems. 
> 
> 
> 
> Cropped:


That is crazy cool your eyes are so cool. Mine are dookie brown ;(

1.1 pastels, 1.0 lesser, 0.1 het  blurry, 0.1 spider, 1.1 norm. 0.1 dinker,

----------


## ironpython

Your eyes look like a solar storm.

1.1 pastels, 1.0 lesser, 0.1 het  blurry, 0.1 spider, 1.1 norm. 0.1 dinker,

----------


## katiekat

I suppose I have it?


I wish my eyes weren't so tired though lol

----------

_SnowShredder_ (02-18-2014)

----------


## RoseyReps

So, am I a mutant?

Also...Sooo freaking jelly of your eyes Squamish!  :Surprised:  :Surprised:

----------


## LotusCorvus

No photos and I lost my camera's charge cord -.- but my eyes are sort of a stormy/steely blue with small yellow splotches, so depending on the day they look green from a distance. It's kind of neat.

----------


## xFenrir

I have central heterochromia, I guess. Never knew it was something special though. My eyes are mostly blue but there's a small ring of tan (I don't know what else to call it) around the pupils.

----------


## Quantum Constrictors

> I suppose I have it?
> 
> 
> I wish my eyes weren't so tired though lol





> So, am I a mutant?
> 
> Also...Sooo freaking jelly of your eyes Squamish!





> I have central heterochromia, I guess. Never knew it was something special though. My eyes are mostly blue but there's a small ring of tan (I don't know what else to call it) around the pupils.




Looks like all 3 of you have it as well!

All such gorgeous eyes too.

I would love to get lost in them  :Love: 

There is just something I love about a girls eyes. I find that almost every single one of my poems have something to do with eyes in  :Razz:

----------


## Skiploder

Anyone want to see a pic of my polyorchidism?

Didn't think so............

----------

_arialmt_ (04-18-2013),_bad-one_ (04-02-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (04-15-2013),_Mike41793_ (04-02-2013),_youbeyouibei_ (04-02-2013)

----------


## Quantum Constrictors

> Anyone want to see a pic of my polyorchidism?
> 
> Didn't think so............


And what would be the purpose of this post?

I dont see the problem with people showing off something that makes them different and beautiful.

----------


## interloc

> And what would be the purpose of this post?
> 
> I dont see the problem with people showing off something that makes them different and beautiful.


Joey, skip just posts to be a pest. Best not to get into a battle of wits with him. You WILL loose. Sorry pal.

----------

_I-KandyReptiles_ (04-02-2013)

----------


## Lupe

> I have central heterochromia, I guess. Never knew it was something special though. My eyes are mostly blue but there's a small ring of tan (I don't know what else to call it) around the pupils.


This is wayyyy off the subject... But what kind of mascara do you use?

----------


## liv

> Anyone want to see a pic of my polyorchidism?
> 
> Didn't think so............


Don't be so quick to judge. I never said no! 

 :ROFL:

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (04-15-2013)

----------


## interloc

> Don't be so quick to judge. I never said no!


You want to see his balls? Like junk type balls. Not his snakes lol.

----------


## liv

> You want to see his balls? Like junk type balls. Not his snakes lol.


It isn't every day someone makes such a generous offer....

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (04-15-2013),_Mike41793_ (04-02-2013)

----------


## Royal Chick

I have to agree with Liv, honestly I had to look it up but very interesting condition. I suppose I am also a mutant, I have blue eyes with an orange ring around the pupil. Also, since we're being smart about this post I have lost about 10lbs in the past few months and I now weigh 125lbs and STILL have yet to have to go to a smaller bra. Is that something special or different?

----------


## youbeyouibei

> I have to agree with Liv, honestly I had to look it up but very interesting condition. I suppose I am also a mutant, I have blue eyes with an orange ring around the pupil. Also, since we're being smart about this post *I have lost about 10lbs in the past few months and I now weigh 125lbs and STILL have yet to have to go to a smaller bra.* Is that something special or different?


*COUGH* Pics or it didn't happen...  :ROFL:  Kidding, kidding! Congrats on your losing weight, if you meant to. I think I've kept all of mine and started finding others. My eyes are blue, nothing special or different to them. Kind of attached to them, myself, even if they're nothing special, lol!

----------

_Mike41793_ (04-02-2013)

----------


## xFenrir

> This is wayyyy off the subject... But what kind of mascara do you use?


Maybelline One by One waterproof.  :Smile:

----------

_sissysnakes_ (04-02-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

> Anyone want to see a pic of my polyorchidism?
> 
> Didn't think so............


I would! 

Poly means "many" and "orchids" means flowers and "ism" means small. Right?!?! Lets see all of your small flowers!  :Very Happy:

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (04-15-2013)

----------


## Skiploder

> I would! 
> 
> Poly means "many" and "orchids" means flowers and "ism" means small. Right?!?! Lets see all of your small flowers!


All kidding aside:

Actually it's something you can't really see....you have to feel them.

----------


## Mike41793

> All kidding aside:
> 
> Actually it's something you can't really see....you have to feel them.


I have an ultrasound machine that I use for my balls. Bring yours over and we'll be able to see it!

EDIT: i'll even pre warm the petroleum jelly for you.

----------


## SquamishSerpents

Well this thread took a turn for the worst, LOL!

----------


## DooLittle

Are we playing with Uncle Skippy's balls?

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (04-15-2013),_Mike41793_ (04-02-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

I realize this thread is old but i finally remembered to take pics of my eyes. Neither of them are really close ups. Maybe I'm not heterochromia or whatever. On my birth cert and license it says "Hazel" but i always say they're green. They look more green to me. 



EDIT: i look so weird without my glasses lol.

----------

KitaCat (08-04-2015),_SnowShredder_ (02-18-2014)

----------


## SquamishSerpents

You have the nicest green eyes I have ever seen!

----------

_Mike41793_ (04-15-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

> You have the nicest green eyes I have ever seen!


Thanks lol. 

So they ARE pretty darn green, right?! I always tell people they're green, not hazel. My birth certificate is a LIE!

----------


## Coleslaw007

Hmm I guess I missed this thread.

Wow... Squamish, your eyes are INSANE. Mike, your eyes are outlandishly pretty.

Here's my eyes, the golden brown popped up when I was around 11.



and my boyfriend's

----------

_Mike41793_ (04-15-2013),_SnowShredder_ (02-18-2014)

----------


## satomi325

I am really jealous of all you pretty eyed folk.  :Sad: 
My eyes are super ugly. They're generic Asian Brown. They're so dark, they look black....  :Sad: 




> EDIT: i look so weird without my glasses lol.


Dude. You're like Harry Freaking Potter. 
Put those glasses back on now!
Awesome eye shot.

----------

_Mike41793_ (04-15-2013)

----------


## OsirisRa32

all these eye photos are creepin me out!!!

----------


## Coleslaw007

> all these eye photos are creepin me out!!!


Weeee'rreee alllll loooooking at you!!!!!

----------


## Mrl249

Did not expect you to look like that mike. Idk what i expected! Everyone that has posted has insanely nice eyes !! I have ugly brown with some weird birth marks on the side of them.

----------


## BrandiR

> It isn't every day someone makes such a generous offer....


Then you're frequenting the wrong sites  :Smile:

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (04-16-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

> Did not expect you to look like that mike. Idk what i expected!


Thank you....? I think... lol...

----------


## BrandiR

Are we talking about this, where it changes to a faint brownish color?  Doesn't everyone have that?  Great.  As if I don't give people enough reason to suspect I'm a creep, now I'm going to be gazing into everyone's eyes for the next week!

----------


## Capray

My eyes are pretty boring brown..


Whoah Mike lol I didn't know what you even looked like till now. I complement your cool turtle eyes. 

This guy I know has the pretties weird blotchy green and hazel weed coloured eyes.. It's so cool. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Brian Fobian

Guess I'm a central mutant right??

----------

_SnowShredder_ (02-18-2014)

----------


## pookie!

Well the camera I have sucks, and I had to do these in the bathroom with a flash so you cant see the green in my eyes at all or the way the outer edge of my eye is much darker brown than the inner area..

This picture is weird, looks like the iris of my eye is drooping into my pupil...








Here is one of my dogs eye from a while ago


Here is one of a friends eye from a party night 


One of my brothers, you can see me holding the cam in his eye lol


One of mine again

----------

_SnowShredder_ (02-18-2014)

----------


## Coleslaw007

> Here is one of a friends eye from a party night


Is that Brandy?

Here's my mom's eye


Sent from microwave via Tapatalk ll

----------


## pookie!

yep it is

----------


## arialmt

> All kidding aside:
> 
> Actually it's something you can't really see....you have to feel them.


Cough cough

----------


## DooLittle

Ok, its a bit out of focus, because it was hard to take a macro pic of my own eye.  And funny, that they look almost smokey blue grey today in this shot.  But they are green.  Maybe it was the flash, maybe because of macro, I dunno.  I only have this brown in one of them.

----------


## Raven01

Well I thought anyone interested in this thread would like this pic.

http://thechive.com/2014/02/17/daily...the-dar-38-74/

Sorry, you'll have to check it out the old way since I can't see uploading it to my photobucket even if it is kind of cool.

----------


## CatandDiallo

This is old, but I wanna play!

----------

_SnowShredder_ (02-18-2014)

----------


## Wamba681

Thread revival! This is what my eyes look like. I've got that very very dark ring on the outside. The middle band shifts back and forth between blue/green.

----------


## The Snakery

> Cropped:


Beautiful and interesting. You don't happen to have glaucoma or anything do you?

----------


## serpenttongues

I am now officially blind, lol. 
Also David Bowie doesn't have heterochromia, one pupil is permanently larger than the other, making them seem different shades.

----------


## lilnash0

Me?

Sent from my Z970 using Tapatalk

----------


## cristacake

Okay I don't have heterochromia but I do love seeing and sharing pics of irises so here are mine  :Razz: 



I have two little black dots that sit right across from each other in my right eye. 

On the left, there's just one dot. Iris freckles, I guess?



It would make sense since i have a lot of skin freckles  :Very Happy: 

I look like such a kid in that pic, haha

----------

